# Facebook asks: What's on your mind?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a tumor. I'll know more after I see a neurologist on Thursday.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm laughing right now at the severe irony of having recovered, pretty much, from being suicidal only to be diagnosed with some sort of brain tumor.

What else can I do? :roll: Laugh and pray!

I'm worried about James and the one little mousie I have left. Bud is being being spoiled by all the extra attention, and I find great comfort in having him with me. I really do love the little furry freaks, you know?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,animals are a great comfort.Lets hope its small,slow and benign.Is James' father around for support?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh no that's terrible news! So sorry to hear that. I Hope it's some place easy to get to so they can remove it or as Sarah has said benign.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah: I've been in almost daily contact with Kevin (my first hubby) since sometime in May of this year. James chats with him regularly as well.

This helped me remember just how much in love we were and reminded me that Nate is not the only love I have ever known or will ever know. He wasn't speaking to me for a long time after the divorce. It has helped immensely to have Kevin in my life as a friend, and that's something that I do not take for granted.

PPV: If it grows, malignant or not, it would be a problem; the major difference would be that if it's noncancerous it wouldn't spread to other parts of the body.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't been around for a while, I just wanted to send you my best wishes xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The neurosurgeon says that he thinks surgery is unnecessary at this point but wants to check on it in a couple of months. the tumor is located in an area where surgery could affect my eyesight or my hearing.

He noticed something else in the MRI that he wants to get a closer look at in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

poor you.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

How worrying for you. Best Wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg moustress Im so sorry to hear x x big huggs to you and fingers crossed too x x x


----------

